# Royal Artist! And Louella of Lafayette Painting



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hehe...I've been appointed as the Royal Artist. From what I understand, the oldest living Permanent Grand Champion hedgie in North America is declared the King or Queen. There have been about 14 so far. This is Louella of Lafayette, the 14th & current member of Royalty.  
I think it's a pretty neat appointment & am very honored to be able to paint all these beautiful hedgies.

She even has a little beauty mark. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Neato, 1st i've heard of this!  Awesome painting BTW! :mrgreen:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

They didn't give you a title, did they? Do I have to start calling you Duchess or Highness or whateverness? 

You did a great job on the Grand Queenness.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Miss C-remember she is working with paint fumes-Heeeeeeeee! What a lovely painting!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Ppffftttt! 

Shetland, I love that excuse & will be using it for EVERYTHING from now on!

MissC- You're going to call me whatever you want anyway... :roll: 

Larry- a girl's got to have a few secrets. :lol: Actually it was a surprise to me! They asked me to do this one painting & if they liked it, would possibly have me do more. Guess they liked it.  

Hubby thinks I'm silly. Yes, of course, but really, how often in your life do you get to be a royal anything?! (except MissC, who is always a Royal Pain). :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

PJM said:


> :lol: :lol: Ppffftttt!
> Hubby thinks I'm silly. Yes, of course, but really, how often in your life do you get to be a royal anything?! (except MissC, who is always a Royal Pain). :lol:


so well said, PJ, so well said! :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted:

& what a GORGEOUS painting. i can see why she's a royal!

thank you for sharing, You Royal Painterness.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Royal hedgie?! Dawwww so cuuute 
Wonderful painting!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

What a lovely painting! And congratulations on your new position, your Royal Paintbrush! 

Also, Liam has a little birthmark like that on his nose as well... maybe he's related to the Queen! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations PJ! I can see why they appointed you, you're the most accomplished painter in all of hedgie-dom  It's a lovely painting of a gorgeous hedgie!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love you guys!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Another absolutely wonderful painting.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Alastrina said:


> Congratulations PJ! I can see why they appointed you, you're the most accomplished painter in all of hedgie-dom  It's a lovely painting of a gorgeous hedgie!


I second this! You are so talented, PJ. I am green with envy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

This reply is going to be a bit long, and perhaps I should split it out to its own posting. If anyone things I should I will.

I have had the honor to have a meeting with Queen Louella at the Milwaukee 2010 Hedgehog show and I must say that her portrait is just wonderful. Queen Louella is over 6 years of age, and is just a gorgeous girl.

Since it was mentioned that there are folks who are unfamiliar with the hedgehog monarchy, I thought I would repost an article written by Standing Bear (IHA Treasurer & Director of the Flash & Thelma Memorial Rescue). First let me state for those of you who are IHA members, you will recognize HRM's name and image from the Royal Quill which appears in each issue of our newsletter. 

Julie
IHA President
-------------------------------------------------------

The Hedgehog Government of North America
The Hedgehog Government of North America developed as a sort of grassroots activity back in the Summer of 1998 with the arrival of Major General Spikers at the Flash and Thelma Rescue. Spikers had arrived from Dallas, Texas and although he was a friendly hedgehog with humans, he was not tolerant of other hedgehogs, especially an annoying escape artist named Bozeman. Someone remarked that Spikers acted like a "little grouchy Marine general" and the story began. Well, one cannot have a Marine general hanging around without something to command and so the Second Hedgehog Marine Division (Mechanized) was organized. The mission was to "combat animal abuse."

This sounded good to people taking care of hedgehogs, and so a lot of applications were received to join the hedgehog military. Since the 2d Marines were already staffed by hedgehogs here at the Flash and Thelma Rescue and a few other "locals," another hedgehog military unit was organized as a nationwide unit, which was named the 4th Hedgehog Armored Division, organized after the 4th Armored Division of World War II fame. Now you cannot have two combat divisions without a senior headquarters (later called hedgequarters) and so the III Hedgehog Corps was organized with its first commander being Lieutenant General Cactus Jack, a particularly crusty fellow delivered to Hedgequarters in Colorado by Donnasue Graesser from Connecticut. 

After a while, it was brought up that there should be some sort of civilian leadership presence among all of this military activity. The search was on to find a suitable "Secretary of Defense." But search as we might, we could not come up with a hedgehog at that time with the necessary decorum and authoritative presence to take on the job. We finally did find such a hedgehog, but the problem was he lived in Canada, where they don't have secretaries of defense. Hence was created the first Minister of Defence (or Le Ministre du Defence), The Most Honourable Renfield of The House of Holmes in Toronto. 

It didn't stop there. Shortly thereafter it became apparent the community needed a head of state. Since our senior authority figure was in Canada, they opted for a Monarch rather than a President. The system was set up so that the senior Permanent Grand Champion of the International Hedgehog Association would be offered the position of Monarch. If that hedgehog declined the offer, it would pass to the next senior IHA Permanent Grand Champion until the Crown was accepted. It was not a position for all hedgehogs, since it involved public interaction and inspired leadership and authorship that increased over time. 

The Monarch, among other responsibilities, appointed the Ministers, which evolved to five positions, as follows:

Ministrare Temporalis (The Minister of Time and Tradition), advisor to the Crown (a hedgehog version of a Prime Minister)
Le Ministre du Defence (The Minister of Defense)
The Minister of Health
The Minister of Justice
The Minister of Foreign Affairs

The first hedgehog Monarch was King Waylon I, who was also the first IHA Permanent Grand Champion. Waylon was a charming albino hedgehog who also happened to be the mischievous Bozeman's twin brother. Although both were very friendly, the similarities ended there.

The dilemma emerged as to who would assume the Monarchy if no IHA Permanent Grand Champions would accept the responsibility or if there were no living Permanent Grand Champions at the time (the status of Permanent Grand Champion being a difficult designation to acquire). So it was decided that the Crown would pass to the senior Minister upon the death, disability, or resignation of the reigning Monarch, a position to be held for 30 days in order to give a Permanent Grand Champion the opportunity to claim the Throne. If unclaimed after 30 days, the Crown would become permanent with the ministerial appointee. Over the years, there have been more Monarchs that have been appointed from the Ministries than from the ranks of the Permanent Grand Champions due to the relative rarity of Permanent Grand Champions. The Minister of Time and Tradition (Ministrare Temporalis), as Advisor to The Crown, regardless of seniority among ministers, normally does not ascend to The Crown unless there are no other ministers available or willing to assume the responsibility. There has only been one exception to this custom to date.

One of the roles of the Monarchy is the appointment of Ministers to fill vacancies. This is a serious responsibility because that minister may someday become the Monarch. The Crown also appoints Military General Officers, where Le Ministre du Defense promotes officers to field grade positions (majors and colonels) and Chief Warrant Officers. Military major commanders (Service, corps, divisions, and separate commands) appoint and promote company grade officers (lieutenants and captains) and Warrant Officers, as well as enlisted troops (privates to sergeants major) which consist of all loyal troops that are not hedgehogs (beavers, cats, dogs, humans, marmots, mice, muskrats, prairie dogs, etc.).

The Monarchy has so far been led by:
1. King Waylon I (Colorado)(Ca. Sep 2000 to Mar 2001)(6 months)(PGC)
2. King Renfield I (Ontario)(Mar 2001 to April, 2001)(16 days)(Note: HRH King Renfield was best known as the original Ministre du Defence, a post in which he served in 2000 and 2001)(Ministerial).
3. Queen Cleo I (Ontario)(April, 2001 to June, 2002)(14 months)(Ministerial)
4. King Pyewacket I (Ontario)(June, 2002 to June, 2004)(two years)(Ministerial)
5. Queen Stella (Ontario)(June, 2004 to Dec 2004)(6 months)(Ministerial)
6. King Quilliam I (Ontario)(Dec 2004 to April 2005)(4 months)(PGC)
7. Queen Little Pokie I (Colorado)(Dec 2005 to Jan 2006)(1 month)(Ministerial)
8. King Boris I (Iowa)(Jan 2006 to Dec 2006)(11 months)(PGC)
9. King Reggie I (Colorado)(Dec 2006 to Dec 2006)(4 days)(Note: King Reggie was the oldest hedgehog to ever wear the Crown, at eight years and two months of age!)(Ministerial).
10. King Mr. Tiggywinkle I (Colorado)(Dec 2006 to April 2007)(4 months)(Ministerial)
11. King Walter The Wise (Colorado)(April 2007 to May 2008)(13 months)(Ministerial)
12. Queen Sable The Serene (Colorado)(May 2008 to December, 2009)(19 months)(Ministerial)
13. King Orbit the Spy (Colorado)(December 2009 to July 2010)(8 months)(Ministerial)
14. Queen Louella of Lafayette (Colorado)(July 2010 to present - 11 months and counting)(Ministerial and PGC)

Monarchs by longevity
1. King Pyewacket (4th Monarch) – two years.
2. Queen Sable the Serene (12th Monarch) – 19 months.
3. Queen Cleo I (3d Monarch) – 14 months.
4. King Walter the Wise (11th Monarch) – 13 months.
5. Queen Louella of Lafayette (14th and current Monarch) – 12 months to date.
6. King Boris I (8th Monarch) – 11 months.
7. King Orbit the Spy (13th Monarch) – 8 months.
8. King Waylon I (1st Monarch) – 6 months.
9. Queen Stella (5th Monarch) – 6 months,
10. King Quilliam I (6th Monarch) – 4 months.
11. King Mr. Tiggywinkle I (10th Monarch) – 4 months.
12. Queen Little Pokie I (7th Monarch) – 1 month.
13. King Renfield I (2d Monarch) – 16 days.
14. King Reggie I (9th Monarch) – 4 days.

The duties of the Monarch are essentially as follows, plus anything else the Monarch wishes to take on.

1. Review each issue of the IHA News in draft and write a relevant editorial for the issue ("The Royal Quill"), consisting of around 500 words of sage and wise evaluation and advice. You have IHA News issues from the past and so have examples from both Queen Louella of Layayette, King Orbit the Spy, Queen Sable the Serene, King Walter the Wise, and others.

2. Attend and preside over the annual major North American hedgehog show (Milwaukee in even years and Colorado in odd years).

3. Appoint new ministers when vacancies occur, which may be done by personal knowledge or upon recommendations. The ministerial positions are Time and Tradition, Justice, Health, Foreign Affairs, and Le Ministre du Defense.

4. Commission and promote hedgehogs in the hedgehog military either by personal knowledge or upon recommendation of Le Ministre du Defense.

5. Make pronouncements at or for major events.

6. Author Royal obituary notices for prominent hedgehogs.

7. Maintain the Queen's Regulations for deportment in various venues.

When a Monarch passes on or resigns from the Throne, the Crown temporarily passes to the senior Minister for immediate governance. The Crown becomes permanent for that Minister if no claim is made for the Monarchy for 30 days by an IHA Permanent Grand Champion (PGC). If multiple PGC claims are made during that period, the Crown goes to the PGC which has held the title the longest. Presently, there are four living PGC's, Queen Louella of Lafayette and, in order of seniority, Pena, Gromit, and Kenmore. Queen Louella is doing very well, her activity level and personality is very consistent, and her weight is stable. However, she is six years and three months old, making her, were she to be a human, a few years older than Queen Elizabeth II. As the PGC is a designation of the International Hedgehog Association, those ascending to the Throne must have a current good standing membership in the IHA.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Kalandra! 

Being just a commoner myself, and having never been to a show, I was finding it difficult to explain. Still do. :lol: 

But, since I paint & still don't really know HOW, I've learned that I don't have to know what's going on in order to participate!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

No problem. I've been in the hedgehog community for a very long time. I've had the honor to meet 7 or 8 of the Kings/Queens over the years. I've also had the pleasure to take orders from a general of the hedgehog army (General Patton).

Most of the hedgehog monarchy/military information happens on the Yahoo! email list Hedgehog_help and in the IHA News (International Hedgehog Association's Newsletter). 

Hopefully one day you will get to go to a hedgehog show. Its is always wonderful to be surrounded by people who are very passionate about hedgehogs.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful painting! Fit for a queen


----------



## MGSpikers (Oct 21, 2008)

HRM Queen Louella pulled an outrageous stunt at the October 2010 Milwaukee Hedgehog Show. She assumed a fictitious name and enrolled herself in both conformation shows,but did use her legitimate IHR Registration number (IHR #18315). After all, it would be inappropriate for a sitting Monarch to compete in shows, for several reasons. First, it is beneath the station of the ruler to compete among the population. Second, there would be intense pressure upon the judges if they knew that the Monarch was competing in the show. So, Her Majesty just eased on in there incognito and won enough awards to put her over the Permanent Grand Champion (PGC) level by three points (18). So, Queen Louella becomes the first Monarch to ascend to the Throne as both a Ministerial appointee and as a PGC (by the way, the abbreviation "PGC" in this case means "Permanent Grand Champion" and NOT "Pennsylvania Game Commission"). At the end of the show, Floyd Aprill was a little nonplussed by the deception. In the end he agreed to the awards, since the correct IHR Registration number was used all along. 

Queen Louella's portrait turned out so well that the designation "The Royal Artist" Commission is extended to PJ to paint all fourteen of the Hedgehog Monarchs of North America. She is presently working on portraits of King Orbit The Spy (XIII Monarch), Queen Sable The Serene (XII Monarch) and King Walter The Wise (XI Monarch). And this is not as if PJ is being asked to paint these portraits gratis for the Monarchy. The Monarchy pays its way (at least the hedgehog Monarchy does). So, the portraits are being paid for by a private grant, compensating the artist at her standard rates, and not being paid for from any nonprofit source (such as the IHA nor the Flash and Thelma Rescue). 

What shall become of the portraits? The portraits are being donated to the International Hedgehog Association and will be displayed at major hedgehog shows in shadowbox frames. This is an exciting project. The past Monarchs were such intresting characters and their lives so rich in hedgehog legend and lore. Even old Reggie, who held the Throne for only four days, was the very oldest hedgehog to assume the Throne at age eight years and two months, and led a life that was legendary and well loved. 

Best wishes, Z. G. Standing Bear at The Flash and Thelma Memorial Hedgehog Rescue, Inc., in Divide, Colorado USA, and IHA Treasurer and Membership Coordinator.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I never knew about the Monarchy or Military but that is very creative and I love it  That is so cool that PJ gets to paint all of the Monarchy and that they will be displayed, it will make such a striking collection


----------



## MGSpikers (Oct 21, 2008)

The portrait of Queen Sable the Serene will, in my view, be quite remarkable. Sable served as the Monarch during some very difficult times, most notably when the US Government was undertaking HR 669, a proposed law that may have outlawed hedgehogs all over North America. The photograph from which Queen Sable's likeness is being painted was the same as that printed in "The Royal Quill" editorial in the IHA News newsletter for March/April 2009. Queen Sable served as the Monarch for the second longest tenure - 19 months. She was a very imposing and no-nonsense hedgehog, and controlled the realm with an iron paw. Yet, she had a very tender and warm side, and I was privileged to have known her. At the time the photo used for the portrait was taken, it looked as if the weight of the entire world was upon her shoulders, and from the drafts I have so far seen, it looks as if PJ has captured that moment.

Best wishes, Z. G. Standing Bear


----------

